# show file size in finder window?



## y10k (May 15, 2006)

Is there a way in Tiger to show the file size in tiger window?

Or say, like windows, when I select the file(s), the size will be displayed on status bar?


----------



## symphonix (May 20, 2006)

Press Cmd-J or go to view->options to switch the view options around. 
You can also view the folder in list mode and you can have file size as a column that way. 
Also, if you do select files, the size of them *does* appear in the status bar, just like you describe.


----------



## pds (May 20, 2006)

or - forgive me if this is obvious to you, but seems like you may be a recent switcher - you can use cmd-i to get information about the file, creation date, size, modification, owner and privileges and other stuff - not unlike properties in Windows.


----------



## Mikuro (May 20, 2006)

And if you hold down Option while selecting Get Info, you'll get the Inspector window, which displays info on items as you select them.


----------



## dmetzcher (May 20, 2006)

You can always see if it helps to display the info about a folder or drive _under_ it. Try this...

*For the Desktop:*
Click the Desktop...
Now, press _Command+J_
When the view options panel appears, check the box titled "Show item info".

*For all other folders:*
Now, open a new Finder window (double-click on a folder or drive on the Desktop, if you want)...
Make sure you are in icon view (press _Command+1_to switch to that view, if not).
Press _Command+J_
When the view options panel appears, select the radio button at the top titled "All windows", or "This window only" (whichever you prefer).
Check the box titled "Show item info".

*Does that sort of get you what you want?*


----------



## y10k (May 20, 2006)

symphonix said:
			
		

> Press Cmd-J or go to view->options to switch the view options around.
> You can also view the folder in list mode and you can have file size as a column that way.
> Also, if you do select files, the size of them *does* appear in the status bar, just like you describe.



Sorry. Is there any settings that disabled my display of filesize on the status bar>?

Included is a screen shot


----------



## y10k (May 20, 2006)

And thx to all the above

but even if I checked the "Show Item Info" in View Options, the filesize isn't displayed. Actually, the only thing displayed is the number of items inside a folder.


----------



## DeltaMac (May 21, 2006)

symphonix said:
			
		

> ... Also, if you do select files, the size of them *does* appear in the status bar, just like you describe.


Maybe symphonix will respond back, describing what utility can be used to make the file size of a selected file appear in the status bar. Does not do that with the default system. There are probably several utilities that can function in that way.


----------



## Satcomer (May 21, 2006)

You have to be in 'column view' mode in the Finder folders.


----------



## dmetzcher (May 21, 2006)

Satcomer said:
			
		

> You have to be in 'column view' mode in the Finder folders.


Good point. Doesn't give him exactly what he wants (which I assume is something like what Windows does with Explorer), but it does display the file info, and more of it than Explorer, when you click a file in column view. It just doesn't do it in the little bar at the bottom of the Finder window. Oh well, two operating systems, two methods, I guess.


----------



## symphonix (May 23, 2006)

Sorry for the lack of clarity. I wrote that while at work and away from my Mac. Yes, I was referring to Column view.


----------

